# Solved: "Type Mismatch in Expression" - Access Query Problem



## minkabelle (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,

I just created an Access database and I'm having trouble running the query. I keep receiving the error message "Type Mismatch in Expression". I have triple checked all of my underlying fields and they all match so what am I doing wrong? I can't upload the file as I'm at work and don't have access to my FTP so if you are able to assist me with hosting this file, it'd be greatly appreciated. (Note: all names & addresses included in the database are fictitious). 

T.I.A!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

minkabelle, this forum has it's own "uploader", but the database does need to be zipped.
It is very difficult to identify what is wrong without it.
Are there any Criteria set?
Are there any expression fields doing calculations?
Are there any Groups?


----------



## minkabelle (Dec 3, 2004)

So there is! File is now attached. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Your sales table had the forien keys from the other three tables set to the data type text. Set them to numbers and it should be fine.


----------



## minkabelle (Dec 3, 2004)

Thank you!! So simple... I feel like a git now.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The simple things are sometimes the hardest to find. It happens to everyone, and you are a geek not a git..


----------



## minkabelle (Dec 3, 2004)

I have another issue with this same database now. I'm trying to run a query to include the Product Name but when I run it it only puts the Product Number. The Product Name column is there but it's always empty after running the query. Any ideas?

I'm going to be using the data in the query in a form letter.


----------



## minkabelle (Dec 3, 2004)

OMG. It's official. I'm *AM* a git. I worked it out not 5 seconds after posting this.


----------

